# Stolen Boat!!!



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Storage building owner called and my boat has been stolen from storage on Hwy 332 in Freeport/Surfside. If you see or have seen this boat please contact me or the Brazoria Sherriff Dept.

2005 Bay Stealth Skiff 24ft white with white interior and 2Cool sticker on front of center console.

2006 Suzuki 115HP 2 stroke OB w/ 20" shaft mounted to a CMC 4â€ jack plate.

Custom aluminum leaning post with white flip top storage w/ 4 rocket launchers

Custom aluminum wade ladder.

SeaStar hydraulic steering.

New Hummingbird 898HD SI Combo Plotter GPS 

10 rod round custom built floor mount holder aft of bow deck storage.

2 bank trickle charger for trolling motor

VHF radio

Dual axle just rebuilt galvanized trailer with bulldog hitch

The standard life vests, white throw ring, 2 large drift socks, lines, etc.

Please call Brazoria Sherriff Department or myself.

Russell Montgomery
281-344-0300 off
832-309-9099 mbl


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

That blows. Mine was broken into just last week. There was nothing they could steal so they just broke stuff on my boat. Hope they find it and in good shape.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

that's garbage. P.O.S... I will be out in that area tomorrow I will definitely keep my head on a swivel


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That stinks. I just don't understand the stealing of a complete boat, the contents i get but the whole thing. Hopefully you will find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

That sucks. Hope you had a good AGREED value insurance policy that will replace your boat with a new one.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

This is a great big flat bottom bathtub. Trailer has really tall LED lights on extended light standards at like 9ft off the ground. Easy to see.

Please keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a place on Bastrop that I pretty much live at full time these days. I'll keep a look out. Should be easy to spot....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Really stinks. I've made a note of your rig. Never know where it may show up. Was your boat in enclosed storage? Were other units broken into? Just wondering if your boat was targeted by the thief. Anyway, sorry to hear about this.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Man that bite's*

Sorry to hear, I will be looking for her


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ill keep a eye out around san leon and 146


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

That sucks, good luck, but odds are it's in Mexico already


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What do they do with them? How do the chop boats? How does one get it re-registerd? Can you do something like that or do they just put it up for sale and hope nobody recognizes it? What a world...

Sorry, it just does not compute to me. That's a nice boat SR. I'll keep an eye out here.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> What do they do with them? How do the chop boats? How does one get it re-registerd? Can you do something like that or do they just put it up for sale and hope nobody recognizes it? What a world...
> 
> Sorry, it just does not compute to me. That's a nice boat SR. I'll keep an eye out here.


Title washed or goes to Mexi-ho.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That was a fine looking rig! I'm bett'n local crackheads have already stripped it, and the hull will be found locally, eventually. They're everywhere, not just in FP/Surfside. Hope it works out alot better than I'm thinking!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Won Hunglo said:


> Title washed or goes to Mexi-ho.


Ahhhh...forgot about southern Canada being able to fish.


----------



## Texasguy76 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear bro, if it shows up in the Corpus Christi area I will let you know!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That sucks Russ. I hope you get it back soon


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck. Hope you find it in one piece!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

airbornxpress said:


> Sorry to hear, I will be looking for her


X2


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I saw that boat pullung out of Hugo Point boat ramp in Trinity Bay today around 1:30 pm . I remember the extra tall tail lights. I think it was being pulled by a mid size SUV. Im sorry I dont have more details.You can call me if you want, I am still up

Keith Varner 
832-350-0736


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Take a casual glance on copart.com and you'll see a steady stream of stripped boats. Been a couple of Nautical Stars recently, even took the consoles


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Not good keeping an eye out in Laporte.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

big v said:


> I saw that boat pullung out of Hugo Point boat ramp in Trinity Bay today around 1:30 pm . I remember the extra tall tail lights. I think it was being pulled by a mid size SUV. Im sorry I dont have more details.You can call me if you want, I am still up
> 
> Keith Varner
> 832-350-0736


 Ya, that boat would really stick out up here. Hope yall get it lined out. I will keep my eye out harder here now.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for you brother. I HATE thieves !!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I spoke by phone with Big V (Keith) and his info was quite valuable. I met with Deputy Wright of Brazoria County and he was professional, helpful and personable. One of his fellow Deputy's came by and though I don't remember his name he was professional as well and both wanted to see the thief's caught.

Keep an eye out fellow 2coolers. I need all the help I can get on this deal.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Major bummer!!

POS'S need to buy their own chit!! Hope u find it!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

These Items are for sale on craigslist by the same person.... May or may not relate


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

wow...that sure does look like the same seat....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good find. Might be a good lead too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Leaning post ad is gone now.....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Good find SWS! I'll get the popcorn. This could get interesting


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> These Items are for sale on craigslist by the same person.... May or may not relate


phone number search
https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-yff26&p=713-548-6345 &type=


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to learn of your loss. Hope you get your boat back intact and the thieves are caught.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Did you PM speckledred?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Same phone number is selling a Suzuki 115 outboard:

Phone: *713-548-6345* Selling my Suzuki Dt 115 has 20 in shaft , runs great comes with stainless prop that's just been worked , complete with controls and harness , 2 stroke , have clear title in hand in my name , hood has a few blemishes will take 1500.00 cash

That number brings up a lot of used boat parts for sale. Trailers, motors, helms, trolling motors. Could be a boat shop selling these things off of old boats too though. Sure is coincidental that the boat was spotted near Baytown and the seller is in Baytown though.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Seems that guy has had a lot of stuff for sale....


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

jeff.w said:


> Good find SWS! I'll get the popcorn. This could get interesting


Hope this thread doesn't end up like the one when the guy's daughter ran away and ya'll were ready to hang a black guy that was innocent, best to let speckledred call the real law he has been working with.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

On The Hook said:


> Seems that guy has had a lot of stuff for sale....


That has to be the same guy, hope you get him!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Even more stuff. If he is connected with the theft, then he is working online and my even read 2cool. Seems this guy sells lots of stuff, maybe its a theft ring. This should give cops lots of possible leads. The original poster needs to contact law enforcement with this new info fast. Maybe they can catch the crook whoever he is. With this much stuff, there is likely more we aren't seeing, this could be big. This guy may not be connected, or could even just be a buyer who buys from the crackheads, but all the ads bring up questions. Remember, some people make a job and a living out of theft.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> Even more stuff. If he is connected with the theft, then he is working online and my even read 2cool. Seems this guy sells lots of stuff, maybe its a theft ring. This should give cops lots of possible leads.


Hmmm. Does he have any 65qt Yetis listed by chance? Have a charity bbq coming up and expecting 1000 or more people and I'd sure like to take one cooler instead of fifteen to twenty 110qt Colemanes and Igloos for the cokes, beer and 50 twenty pounders of ice.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Hmmm. Does he have any 65qt Yetis listed by chance? Have a charity bbq coming up and expecting 1000 or more people and I'd sure like to take one cooler instead of fifteen to twenty 110qt Colemanes and Igloos for the cokes, beer and 50 twenty pounders of ice.


I don't know, but he has or had a pair of frigid rigid coolers if that will help. He has sure had a bunch of un needed high dollar boat stuff for sale. Wonder where he gets it all?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Did you PM speckledred?


Yes i did.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> These Items are for sale on craigslist by the same person.... May or may not relate





saltwatersensations said:


> Leaning post ad is gone now.....


I'm thinking maybe he saw this post and is in cover up mode now. If so, I bet he carped himself when he saw his info. Of course, it could all just be coincidence...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> I'm thinking maybe he saw this post and is in cover up mode now. If so, I bet he carped himself when he saw his info. Of course, it could all just be coincidence...


I have pics of the ads with the # just in case its not a coincidence....:cop:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I find it interesting that he has one of the nations largest boating/fishing forums practically in his back yard (heck its almost a captive audience .), and he doesn't list his boat stuff for sale here (that we know of). If I wanted to sell boat or fishing stuff, I'd go where the boaters and fishermen are. Why would one list stuff on small non-mainstream classifieds? Anyone else find this odd?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

This dude has listings from Florida to Brownsville, and in between. Definitely odd.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> I find it interesting that he has one of the nations largest boating/fishing forums practically in his back yard (heck its almost a captive audience .), and he doesn't list his boat stuff for sale here (that we know of). If I wanted to sell boat or fishing stuff, I'd go where the boaters and fishermen are. Why would one list stuff on small non-mainstream classifieds? Anyone else find this odd?


Call him with a feigned interest in one of his postings and ask him where he gets his stuff.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> Call him with a feigned interest in one of his postings and ask him where he gets his stuff.


Uh, no.

The OP's phone number is in post# 1. Someone should give him a heads up so he can report this and get law enforcement to investigate, asap.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> Call him with a feigned interest in one of his postings and ask him where he gets his stuff.


I'll leave contacting him to the Leo's. I'll stick to Internet speculation, its more fun. . I bet he been contacted a few times already.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jeff.w said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> The OP's phone number is in post# 1. Someone should give him a heads up so he can report this and get law enforcement to investigate, asap.


uh, why not?


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> uh, why not?


Because he'll either sense something fishy and lie then go into hiding, or he'll just lie. What's he gonna say, that he got them from stolen boats? Let the LEO's do their job, no need to muddy the situation.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

rugger said:


> Because he'll either sense something fishy and lie then go into hiding, or he'll just lie. What's he gonna say, that he got them from stolen boats? Let the LEO's do their job, no need to muddy the situation.


Right. He probably doesn't come to this website and read, even though he sells a bunch of boat gear.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=235515&page=10

That telephone number comes up to this guy in the link on FB. UH OH!!!!!

That number on those parts links to the guy in the older thread above.


----------



## seadoons (Jul 4, 2012)

Did a google search of the phone number. Found a site where the phone number was linked to a username of "seamonster2" here:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/archive/t-539107.html

Then found that seamonster2 was a user (at one point) on this site and found this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=235515

I don't know anything about any of this but did find all of it interesting enough to post. I'm not accusing anyone, pointing fingers, etc. but some of this does appear to tie together.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

This is fixing to get interesting..... Boat has been found.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Whatever happened to "seamonster2" or the stolen boat results cited in Post 235515? Was Ratliff found guilty or not? Is he associated with this thread's post?

That thread never said what the outcome was-just curious since it "appears" they may be connected somehow????


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone called or text the OP about all the info you guys have posted??


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

TexasTiger01 said:


> Has anyone called or text the OP about all the info you guys have posted??


Yes, he's on it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> I find it interesting that he has one of the nations largest boating/fishing forums practically in his back yard (heck its almost a captive audience .), and he doesn't list his boat stuff for sale here (that we know of). If I wanted to sell boat or fishing stuff, I'd go where the boaters and fishermen are. * Why would one list stuff on small non-mainstream classifieds? *Anyone else find this odd?


Because it doesn't cost anything?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I spoke with him.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> Because it doesn't cost anything?


Or they want to stay off the radar? How much does the 2cool classifieds cost to use? Oh, that's right, its free too. Hmmmmmm


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Good luck to you. Hope it's found in good shape.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm looking at the guy's court documents, he has several theft charges including insurance fraud, tampering with government records, replacing serial number with intent to change identity etc.... :/


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Or they want to stay off the radar? How much does the 2cool classifieds cost to use? Oh, that's right, its free too. Hmmmmmm


_For sale, for trade, wanted to buy, free stuff, it's all here. These forums are read only, you cannot reply to the ads except via PM or email. Commercial ads are limited to sponsors only. Please contact Rob at the advertising link to set this up with him. _


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

ol' salt said:


> Good luck to you. Hope it's found in good shape.


Sadly, it wasn't. I just hope they catch the turd who did it. I'm sure Russ will be along shortly with more details.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> _For sale, for trade, wanted to buy, free stuff, it's all here. These forums are read only, you cannot reply to the ads except via PM or email. Commercial ads are limited to sponsors only. Please contact Rob at the advertising link to set this up with him. _


Negative, the classifieds are free for all users, and you can include a phone number or email if you choose to. With that information, anyone could contact you, even if they are not members. Advertising in the forums is for sponsors only. Selling your used cooler, boat motor, etc is not commercial sales and you needn't be a sponsor to do so in the classifieds. :dance: isn't 2 cool great.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

He was charged with first degree felony theft in 2009 for stealing a boat

http://thepolicenews.net/default.aspx?newsletterid=14896&category=News+1-2&act=Newsletter.aspx


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Gee, Jeff's post above as to the Police News link was still from 2009, but the last comment to that article was interesting. It basically accused the owner of conspiracy and that Ratliff was just helping in the conspiracy???


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^Looks like it was a comment made by Dan Green who was mentioned in the scarab theft thread.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I just hope Speckledred gets his boat back in one piece, including all electronics and equipment AND I hope they find a dead thief when they find the boat.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Jamaica Cove said:


> I just hope Speckledred gets his boat back in one piece, including all electronics and equipment AND I hope they find a dead thief when they find the boat.


Doesn't sound like that is going to happen.sad3sm


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

is this the 3rd strike this time?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

If this all pans out the way it appears to be, then a huge kudo's to SWS for being vigilant. The world becomes a small place with the interwebz and the power of 2cool. Good job.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> If this all pans out the way it appears to be, then a huge kudo's to SWS for being vigilant. The world becomes a small place with the interwebz and the power of 2cool. Good job.


Hopefully everything is linked and one more gets off the street. :cheers:


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Gee, Jeff's post above as to the Police News link was still from 2009, but the last comment to that article was interesting. It basically accused the owner of conspiracy and that Ratliff was just helping in the conspiracy???


That would explain the insurance fraud charge. No idea if this is him, but googled name mugshot Galveston and got this.



_THEFT >=$100K<$200K
__THEFT >=$1500<$20K_
_INSURANCE FRAUD>=$20K<$100K_
_PLACE SERIAL NUMBER W/INT TO CHANGE IDEN_
_TAMPER W/ GOVERNMENT RECORD DEFRAUD/HARM_
_OUT OF COUNTY WARRANT (HARRIS CO SO)_


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe this is his FB page

https://www.facebook.com/chris.ratliff.180


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> I believe this is his FB page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/chris.ratliff.180


I believe you are correct. His sons name that was in the other thread about the 31 foot boat being stolen is also a name that is on a few pictures. The ages line up as well on the son.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> I believe you are correct. His sons name that was in the other thread about the 31 foot boat being stolen is also a name that is on a few pictures. The ages line up as well on the son.


Yep then type 713-548-6345 from the craigslist ads in the FB search and thats who comes up....

This all ties together really well. I would be shocked if he is not connected to this.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yep then type 713-548-6345 from the craigslist ads in the FB search and thats who comes up....
> 
> This all ties together really well. I would be shocked if he is not connected to this.


rutrow.........:cop:


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope the popo are monitoring this thread


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel for his son if all this is true, he should be about 16 by now, this is unbelievably stupid if true.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> If this all pans out the way it appears to be, then a huge kudo's to SWS for being vigilant. The world becomes a small place with the interwebz and the power of 2cool. Good job.


I'll second that.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

RRfisher said:


> I hope the popo are monitoring this thread


Ha, have you ever seen some of those Jungle threads? I bet its more like the the Popo, the FBI, Homeland Security, CIA, Men in Black, the national guard, and several black ops teams.


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

That's weird that the last comment on the police report was written by "d.green" but also in the comment mentioned that the charter captain and the owner had something set up. As the captain of the boat being myself, Dan green, it wouldn't make too much since for me to write a comment like that much less the comments' contents wouldn't make sense. Looks like someone took the liberty of writing a comment for me and signing my name. Since I was the captain of the boat I have first hand experience and can clarify that the comment signed by "d.green" was completely false and not written by myself.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Ha, have you ever seen some of those Jungle threads? I bet its more like the the Popo, the FBI, Homeland Security, CIA, Men in Black, the national guard, and several black ops teams.


every time i hear a helicopter at the house i start to wonder......


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

man i had to read this thread and the other threads about 3 times to figure out everything. daaaaang, great work 2cool


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I just wanna know if he's been arrested and if SWS has his stuff back?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

texcajun said:


> I just wanna know if he's been arrested and if SWS has his stuff back?


You gotta keep up, it's specklereds boat.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

What a great thread. Theft reported, theif identiified. Ok probably identified. Bastage looks guilty to me. Now if only we could try him......


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

We need an update so we can get back to work


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

OK, I just wanna know that Speckred got his rig back and the dirtbag who stole it is on his way to the pokey!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Capt'nDanG said:


> That's weird that the last comment on the police report was written by "d.green" but also in the comment mentioned that the charter captain and the owner had something set up. As the captain of the boat being myself, Dan green, it wouldn't make too much since for me to write a comment like that much less the comments' contents wouldn't make sense. Looks like someone took the liberty of writing a comment for me and signing my name. Since I was the captain of the boat I have first hand experience and can clarify that the comment signed by "d.green" was completely false and not written by myself.


 Man it just keeps getting better. We're going to need more proof, so did the owner and the other dude get busted or what?


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

This is like reading an episode of CSI. Seriously ya keep up the good work!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

GoldFinger said:


> This is like reading an episode of CSI. Seriously ya keep up the good work!


 X2 and hopefully speckreds gets his rig back and the rat gets caught and thrown in the slammer!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 83 (30 members and 53 guests)


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

ZERO PRODUCTIVITY


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well IF it happens to be that guy that did all this, I will post the letter he wrote to the judge for his 2009 offense about how he is "never ever going to do anything illegal again" and "will prove that he can be a model citizen" We will see how it all plays out.


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

The owner of the boat in 2009 was not involved to my knowledge. I was the captain of the boat at the time.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Capt'nDanG said:


> The owner of the boat in 2009 was not involved to my knowledge. I was the captain of the boat at the time.


 I was just messing with you man, it was obviously a Ratliff proponent that wrote that. Do you know if he got locked up for that theft? The insurance fraud charge still makes me wonder though.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

TexasTiger01 said:


> ZERO PRODUCTIVITY


No kidding I'm doing nothing at work right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

This ad came up under the phone number search. The background of the pictures looked familiar.

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/4412876446.html

I ran over there earlier today and sure enough, that's Thompson's Bait Camp in Baytown. The storage units look abandoned and I didn't see any boats in the units I looked in, but the culprit may have one of them rented out or at least be on their books as a previous renter. The ad is only a week old. Can somebody run a TX number search for TX 4644 CO? Or boat trailer license ending in 216H?

Truck pulling it looks like a maroon Chevy with a young man driving. Maroon hat, maroon shirt, maroon truck? Spells Aggie fan, student or some association to TAMU maybe. I find it strange that the boat is advertised in the Gulfport Miss craigslist, but not here in Houston?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is the same boat:

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/boa/4405664940.html

The contact email says crodgers3451 at gmail com


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

So the guy with the 713-548-6345 # may or may not be the thief?:help:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

backwater1 said:


> can somebody run a tx number search for tx 4644 co?


tx4644cd


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

His son had a maroon Chevy pu


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Backwater1 said:


> This ad came up under the phone number search. The background of the pictures looked familiar.
> 
> http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/4412876446.html
> 
> ...


This the maroon truck??


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I sure hope this is all tied together, if not, somebody got a really crappy cell phone number when they signed up for their new contract. lol


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

You can see the truck and driver in the background.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks full size. Door is over the head, course that could be a different/shorter person than the kid


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

RRfisher said:


> Looks full size. Door is over the head, course that could be a different/shorter person than the kid


Based on the picture in Post 109, the door height matches perfect.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Way too much going on in this thread! Crazy stuff for sure.


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, you guys are making tons of connections.

Well done, and I hope OP gets his boat back.


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I understand he served 8 years but got out in 4 for good behavior for the scarab. Not sure about the insurance fraud


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

JPerkster said:


> Wow, you guys are making tons of connections.
> 
> Well done, and I hope OP gets his boat back.


He already got back what's left of it....


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

On The Hook said:


> He already got back what's left of it....


Well whats the story?


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> He already got back what's left of it....


Dang, it happens quick! I read the entire thread and this is the first I saw of this news. What's the story?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I was able to keep up for awhile but I'm lost. Can someone give a good summary please?


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

Come on!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

RRfisher said:


> Looks full size. Door is over the head, course that could be a different/shorter person than the kid


'
The truck is lifted


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> This ad came up under the phone number search. The background of the pictures looked familiar.
> 
> http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/4412876446.html
> 
> ...


That funny because on his facebook page he mentions Thompsons as a "great Place"


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Now is the 2014 Alumacraft also stolen?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> Based on the picture in Post 109, the door height matches perfect.


The original pic you posted had the taller son/kid in it.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

****.. Krogers has Cranberry juice on sale


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

KASH said:


> Now is the 2014 Alumacraft also stolen?


Im confused


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

regulator said:


> ****.. Krogers has Cranberry juice on sale


I've heard they've restocked the Blue Bell also.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

RRfisher said:


> The original pic you posted had the taller son/kid in it.


You can't tell who is in the pic I posted. You can just tell its a human in a maroon shirt and hat.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

The original pic I posted had a teenage boy in it. I replace it shortly after, didn't feel comfortable involving a young man in this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> You can't tell who is in the pic I posted. You can just tell its a human in a maroon shirt and hat.


True


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Backwater1 said:


> This ad came up under the phone number search. The background of the pictures looked familiar.
> 
> http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/4412876446.html
> 
> Truck pulling it looks like a maroon Chevy with a young man driving. Maroon hat, maroon shirt, maroon truck? Spells Aggie fan, student or some association to TAMU maybe. I find it strange that the boat is advertised in the Gulfport Miss craigslist, but not here in Houston?


I'd be REAL disappointed if it an Ag was involved. Doesn't Miss St have maroon colors, too? :sarcasm1


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Goags said:


> I'd be REAL disappointed if it an Ag was involved. Doesn't Miss St have maroon colors, too? :sarcasm1


I was just throwing that out there. I have no clue. Its just maroon overload can sometimes be a tell tale sign.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

So whats the story on the recovered boat?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a hole in my shoe..:help:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

We need pics of the "recovered" boat please!! And news that the POS is in jail.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that Manziel???


----------



## jacobm24 (Mar 30, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that Manziel???


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

best joke so far!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

teamfirstcast said:


> We need pics of the "recovered" boat please!! And news that the POS is in jail.


I think the recovered one is the one from 2009

Correct me of I'm wrong but the current one is still out there.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> I think the recovered one is the one from 2009
> 
> Correct me of I'm wrong but the current one is still out there.


I believe the hull was recovered.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> I think the recovered one is the one from 2009
> Correct me of I'm wrong but the current one is still out there.


Come on ox, keep up 



On The Hook said:


> He already got back what's left of it....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> I have a hole in my shoe..:help:


You're lucky.....I don't have any shoes....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm wearing a blue shirt today. Bought it at Academy. They don't carry Blue Bell.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Epic thread. If HPD was this efficent we would need more prisons. Need clearification on whether the OPies boat was recovered


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

More Ovaltine please.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

So what is the latest Speck?


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Update,update,update!!!!!*


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> You're lucky.....I don't have any shoes....


I know a guy that can get you some shoes.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

*I cant believe I missed a find the thief thread*

Does this help at all? :slimer:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonder what ever happened to that fine feller. Deer feeder steeler, wasn't it? With an appetite for fat girls? Her daddy must be proud. He is probably tied up in this somehow. Certainly looks guilty. I don't like him one bit. Prosecute!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Frankie the Finger


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Wonder what ever happened to that fine feller. Deer feeder steeler, wasn't it? With an appetite for fat girls? Her daddy must be proud. He is probably tied up in this somehow. Certainly looks guilty. I don't like him one bit. Prosecute!


Don't be hatin' on us fat girls! We have a lot to offer :tongue:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

^^^^LMAO


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Don't be hatin' on us fat girls! We have a lot to offer :tongue:


 Women should be Rubenesque, not skinny!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

No offense to the rubenesque girls but I like em skinny.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

HC said:


> No offense to the rubenesque girls but I like em skinny.


You ain't lived until you been cuddled by a fat chic. Try it...you might just like it :rotfl:

j/k To each his own


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Did they ever find the truck?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

So where is the dog now?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> Come on ox, keep up


Which HE ??????


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

batmaninja said:


> Does this help at all? :slimer:


Easy now like I said before she's right in my weight class !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well okay folks here is the deal. Recovered the boat. It is stripped and generally in what one would call poor condition. Trailer is great with the exception that the lights were broken out. It was recovered in Chambers County on one of thousands of endless and non-traveled country roads. Sherriff had it towed and the towing company again robbed me for not one tow but two tows with the boat being one $200 plus charge and the trailer as one $200 plus charge along with storage and state fees. There is not one electronic part, piece or item or aluminum part left on the boat to include all hatches. The console looks like He//. I leave you with one last little bit of information whereas these guys would not even unbolt the custom aluminum wade ladder but cut it off with a saw for salvage.

This boat had just been finished being completely repaired and upgraded along with being readied for sea trial this weekend, prior to the theft. My dilemma now is do I want to rebuild this rig again or sell the hull & trailer off and start anew.

Sherriff is doing what Sheriffs do on this type of theft.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

speckledred said:


> Sherriff is doing what Sheriffs do on this type of theft.


They probably put more effort into their next coffee & donut break.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Speckledred. I guess the farging crooks got away. May God strike them down or may they become targets of their own kind and get slowly and painfully killed.

May your days ahead be better and hopefully some good fortune will fall upon you.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

With all the leads the 2cool gang has given, you'd figure they would already be behind bars. Glad you got your boat back, I think


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

speckledred said:


> Well okay folks here is the deal. Recovered the boat. It is stripped and generally in what one would call poor condition. Trailer is great with the exception that the lights were broken out. It was recovered in Chambers County on one of thousands of endless and non-traveled country roads. Sherriff had it towed and the towing company again robbed me for not one tow but two tows with the boat being one $200 plus charge and the trailer as one $200 plus charge along with storage and state fees. There is not one electronic part, piece or item or aluminum part left on the boat to include all hatches. The console looks like He//. I leave you with one last little bit of information whereas these guys would not even unbolt the custom aluminum wade ladder but cut it off with a saw for salvage.
> 
> This boat had just been finished being completely repaired and upgraded along with being readied for sea trial this weekend, prior to the theft. My dilemma now is do I want to rebuild this rig again or sell the hull & trailer off and start anew.
> 
> Sherriff is doing what Sheriffs do on this type of theft.


 Do you know if any of the information in this thread helped at all? Might be worth the trip to Anahuac to have a sit down chat with Sheriff Hawthorne himself if you want to pursue it more. There's no house at the registered address of the Alumacraft because I did a drive by yesterday looking for your rig. Just an empty trailer lot. That maroon truck would be very easy to find in Chambers County.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Really tough deal sir, glad u recovered the hull & trailer, I'm sure u have insurance and best of luck with fixing her up or getting another.

Karma is a beotch, and those involved in the theft will get theirs soon enough.....


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I took some of the info from 2cool and made it available to Chambers SD, offered it to Baytown PD and was going to do the same to Liberty County but all deferred back to Brazoria County for action.

Add insult to injury after the boat theft, tow debacle I just got a call that my water heater at the beach house has failed and flooded my house where water was running out of the house. Comes in threes? I hope this over. 

I hope they catch the thieves. I so hate a thief.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

**** man that is a bad run of luck.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

speckledred said:


> I took some of the info from 2cool and made it available to Chambers SD, offered it to Baytown PD and was going to do the same to Liberty County but all deferred back to Brazoria County for action.
> 
> Add insult to injury after the boat theft, tow debacle I just got a call that my water heater at the beach house has failed and flooded my house where water was running out of the house. Comes in threes? I hope this over.
> 
> I hope they catch the thieves. I so hate a thief.


Hang in there man! I appreciate the update and I hope something in this thread triggers the police to investigate. Very ironic that Big V saw it near goo hole then your boat winds up in Anahuac.

Good Luck in whatever you decide about the boat.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry about all the bad that has happened to you lately. I know it can be discouraging. I hope they find the thieves and they are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

We're any of the craigslist items from the stolen boat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

manwitaplan said:


> Hang in there man! I appreciate the update and I hope something in this thread triggers the police to investigate. Very ironic that Big V saw it near goo hole then your boat winds up in Anahuac.
> 
> Good Luck in whatever you decide about the boat.


I contacted Chambers SD and the young lady that answered the phone after I told her it was just sighted said " if the boat does not have a case number we can't investigate".


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckledred said:


> I contacted Chambers SD and the young lady that answered the phone after I told her it was just sighted said " if the boat does not have a case number we can't investigate".


THen they need to make a dang case number. WTH....


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck getting anything done in chambers county! All the $$$$ goes to catching drugs on I-10. Had a friend that left the sheriffs dept there because of that.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Don't be hatin' on us fat girls! We have a lot to offer :tongue:


Really?...................sad_smiles


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

HC said:


> No offense to the rubenesque girls but I like em skinny.


I don't like them to skinny i like them to fill a nice pair of shorts but don't want to see large Marge in a two piece.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you have Insurance?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

speckledred said:


> I contacted Chambers SD and the young lady that answered the phone after I told her it was just sighted said " if the boat does not have a case number we can't investigate".


They don't give a big rat's arse unless it's one of their friends or a family member other than that they are just waiting for 5 o'clock Friday.Sorry bout you bad luck buddy wish there was something i could do.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Jetty Ling said:


> We're any of the craigslist items from the stolen boat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2 i txt that guy at the number that was posted and he responded to me saying he sold the lean post for 500.00 yesterday.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> THen they need to make a dang case number. WTH....


 CASE # 1 or

CASE #2cool


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

So have we came to a conclusion that this guy stole the boat? Or seems to be the one?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

scwine said:


> So have we came to a conclusion that this guy stole the boat? Or seems to be the one?


I believe he is in on it.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Speckledred,

I'm glad you have some leads and were able to retrieve the hull. I hope the information was helpful and that they catch the turd. 

I'd also like to apologize for the child like behavior that some have injected into this thread. Its embarrassing and uncalled for. This is a serious issue and I hope that you have enough information to put this turd away for life once and for all. I'm sorry this happened to you, I know how it feels as I have been the victim of serious theft before. If only our judges took matter like this seriously, we wouldn't have so many career criminals on our streets. Don't let the Leo's put you off, call their supervisors and make them do their jobs.

Good luck and I hope things get better for you.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Speckledred,
> 
> I'm glad you have some leads and were able to retrieve the hull. I hope the information was helpful and that they catch the turd.
> 
> ...


X2 The baytown PD should have done something. Not pass the buck. Call them back and tell them that you are going to go over there if they dont.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

speckledred said:


> Well okay folks here is the deal. Recovered the boat. It is stripped and generally in what one would call poor condition. Trailer is great with the exception that the lights were broken out. It was recovered in Chambers County on one of thousands of endless and non-traveled country roads. Sherriff had it towed and the towing company again robbed me for not one tow but two tows with the boat being one $200 plus charge and the trailer as one $200 plus charge along with storage and state fees. There is not one electronic part, piece or item or aluminum part left on the boat to include all hatches. The console looks like He//. I leave you with one last little bit of information whereas these guys would not even unbolt the custom aluminum wade ladder but cut it off with a saw for salvage.
> 
> This boat had just been finished being completely repaired and upgraded along with being readied for sea trial this weekend, prior to the theft. My dilemma now is do I want to rebuild this rig again or sell the hull & trailer off and start anew.
> 
> Sherriff is doing what Sheriffs do on this type of theft.


Im sorry to hear about the damage. Thieves suck. I hope they get the bastages soon.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

From what I can gather from his previous offense court documents is that there is basically a main thief and that guy has people sell the parts and gives them a profit. The letter that he wrote to the judge in 2009 says something about how he will give the name of the real thief and how he was just trying to help someone out who was upside down in boat payments or something. I'll have to go read it again to see exactly what it says but that is my understanding.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

So were the parts on Craigslist from this boat?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I would hate to be the prosecuting attorney if this ever goes to trial, but I would love to be on the jury. Has a 2cooler ever been subpoenaed over a thread?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Read the whole thread and while I'm glad the boat has been found and returned (relatively speaking) the fact some douchebag has done this before and will likely continue doing this just gets my goat. 

Hopefully the law will have some teeth in the matter and justice will be served. My gut says this is probably not going to happen...

I hate thieves!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Don't be hatin' on us fat girls! We have a lot to offer :tongue:


Yup. Shade in the summer and warmth in the winter. 

Sucks on the boat but I'm interested to see if any of the clues the 2cool sleuths have offered have paid off.

TH


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes TH they have. My jack plate & custom 96 qt cooler rack were recovered. One individual was arrested.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

speckledred said:


> Yes TH they have. My jack plate & custom 96 qt cooler rack were recovered. One individual was arrested.


Nice like to hear justice being served


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

speckledred said:


> Yes TH they have. My jack plate & custom 96 qt cooler rack were recovered. One individual was arrested.


Sweet. Hope you get the rest.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

x2 hopefully arrests continue, karma is following these rat bastages!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

incredible story, glad to see the end is near with good news, that never hapends!!!!


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been reading this from the beginning. I am glad there is some good on this, but I sure feel for you to have something stolen then destroyed like that. I hope they get them all involved in this.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

how you like them astros?


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Is one of the Craig's list items from the OP's boat or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Yes TH they have. My jack plate & custom 96 qt cooler rack were recovered. One individual was arrested.


Most excellent!

TH


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Jetty Ling said:


> Is one of the Craig's list items from the OP's boat or what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This question has been asked 3 times and no answer yet.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

July Johnson said:


> This question has been asked 3 times and no answer yet.


I am assuming he can not say anything if the case is still being investigated.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

July Johnson said:


> This question has been asked 3 times and no answer yet.


Wasn't there a reward involved in this at one point for any leads?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

This theft is under investigation.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

July Johnson said:


> This question has been asked 3 times and no answer yet.


That means they don;t want the ads to get removed or people to scare off the seller


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Get a rope!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

speckledred said:


> Yes TH they have. My jack plate & custom 96 qt cooler rack were recovered. One individual was arrested.


Post the picture.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

This has been a hard thread to follow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I like French fried potatoes.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

speckledred can start a new thread if/when he wants to let us know what's going on.

TH
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=938


----------

